
AI achieves maximum score of 999,990 on PacMan - octoploid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeXNw0Owf0Y
======
octoploid
Paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1706.04208.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1706.04208.pdf)

